# Apple 'Think Different' Posters



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Looking @ getting a few of these, and I was looking online. I just want to make sure that I'm getting an authentic one. 

Does anyone know the personalities that are *known to have made the cut* as a finished poster?

After a search online, I came across a bunch that I was not aware made the cut. This would be such an easy job for a scammer: A pivotal personality, a good shot/scan, desaturate it, blow it up and add the old Apple logo with the correct Garamond type, and voilà!

Want to make sure that I get something real. 

All wisdom appreciated. Thanks.

H!


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I talked it over with boys around the office......

Alfred Hitchcock, Albert Einstein, Thomas Edison, Amelia Earhart, Ansel Adams, Ted Turner, Maria Calis, Jim Henson, and Ghandi are the ones we can think of.

Check you PM's


----------



## dthompson101 (Jan 16, 2001)

I have an unopened original shrink wrapped think different poster set (in a set of 3) that are the 11X17 inch posters Apple issued.

They contain the following and are all in black and white....

1) Albert Einstein
2) Mahatma Gandhi
3) Jim Henson
4) Miles Davis
5) Picasso
6) John Lennon and Yoko Ono
7) Emilia Airhart
8) James Watson
9) Jane Goodall
10) Ceasar Chavez

These posters were for educators. There are many others that were made and printed as well. I believe the only colour ones were were Rosa Park (the black woman who refused to sit at the back of the bus in the 60's) and I Love Lucy.

If however, you can find a Buzz Aldrin poster (its very RARE) it is worth a boatload (and I mean a boatload) of money as Apple was sued over using it when they launched the Think Different series as they didn't have permission to use the image. Limited numbers of it were printed and they are all wanted by collectors.

There is also a very rare book out there as well that is well worth the money and is very very nice. I have a copy of this (and many other Apple think different ads) as well....Not for sale though

The Rosa Parks is also very sought after as well....


----------



## .tony (Apr 20, 2004)

I have an unopened set of the posters, too, and the Think Different book if anyone is interested in buying them.

Don't reply in this post, please. Email me.

Cheers,

tony.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I thought there was also a Mohammed Ali version...?

M


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Yup!: The Apple 
Collection


M


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

dthompson101 said:


> I have an unopened original shrink wrapped think different poster set (in a set of 3) that are the 11X17 inch posters Apple issued.
> 
> They contain the following and are all in black and white....
> 
> ...


I'm curious ... does anyone have the Miles Davis poster?


----------

